# Sigh..



## Alykins (Jan 7, 2009)

Ever since I moved in with my boyfriend, my 'tiel has been off on her own. Before we moved she would usually drop whatever she was doing to hang out on me. Now she's always on her own. If I ask her to step up or come over she just runs away, or she'll bite us (hard, might I add). There are a few times when she'll let us give her scritches (me more than anyone else) but she would still rather be off playing on their playstands, while Mojo (my bf's tiel) would rather be with us. It really looks like I favor my bf's tiel more than her because she doesnt want to be with me. 

She started molting last month, and she's been getting her flight feathers in. I already have a problem getting her to come to me, and now I'll have to worry about her flying somewhere I can't get her (or flying off when I finally do get her). But I want her to be able to fly incase, god forbid, one of our outside dogs comes in and wants to play with her, and because our other 'tiel will be able to fly. I just don't know what to do.. I don't want her to become one of those birds that are just pretty to look at.


----------



## Alykins (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, she's on me at the moment. Seems she knew I was writing this and wanted to prove me wrong.  But yeah, it's really rare if she'll want to hang out with us like Mojo does. I just wish she was more affectionate


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

I think the new living arrangements have just sent her a little on the edgy side. Give her some time to adjust and I bet you'll see she become more like her ole' self soon.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like she is just getting use to her new home. I would have some extra millet handy and Iam sure she will come around when she is more comfortable


----------

